# falsche Anzeige der Uhrzeit



## freez (21. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in der MySQL Datenbank ein Datetime Feld. mittels IBatis hole ich mir das Feld in ne session Bean und habe dann ein java.util.date- Objekt, welches dann folgenden Inhalt hat:

```
Tue Apr 22 08:00:03 GMT+01:00 2008
```

Die JSP gibt mir aber statt 08:00Uhr 07:00Uhr aus. Ich vermute mal, ich muss auf dem Tomcat oder in meiner WebApp noch irgendeine Einstellung vornehmen, damit die Zeit wieder passt. Aber wo?

PS: Ich arbeite mit Facelets und RichFaces.


----------



## Marsman (25. Apr 2008)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem beim Einsatz von JSF. Dort war es so, dass der Standard DateTime-Converter als Zeitzone die des Webservers nahm und dadurch die angezeigte Zeit um eine Stunde von der korrekten Zeit abwich. Dies wird auch allgemein als falsches Verhalten angesehen, da natürlich die Zeitzone des Clients, also des Betrachters der Seite relevant ist. Abhilfe hat der DateTime-Converter der Sandbox-Bibliothek von Apache Myfaces gebracht (s:convertDateTime). Vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz für dich.

Titus


----------



## freez (25. Apr 2008)

Danke ... versuche ich gleich mal.


----------

